# Dwight Howard to Orlando Magic fans: We need our city to believe



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> My Orlando brothers and sisters, do you see the light? Do you believe in the Orlando Magic? Do you think this Orlando Magic team is NBA playoffs ready?
> 
> Dwight Howard wants your Amen!
> 
> ...


http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/sports_magic/2011/04/dwight-howard-to-orlando-magic-fans-we-need-our-city-to-believe-video.html


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

So much for that.


----------

